# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Jeuk sinds antibiotica

## ezzie

Hoi, ik slik sinds een paar dagen antibiotica. Ik heb last van mijn buik moet vaak naar de toilet maar nu heb ik ook last van mijn vagina sinds ik het slik, het jeukt en brandt. Mijn moeder zei dat ze dat ook heeft als ze antibiotica slikt en zegt dat dat als je stopt wel weer over gaat. Op internet lees ik dat dat een vaginale infectie is en dat dat dus nooit vanzelf over gaat. Weet iemand hier meer van?
thnx!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Anti-biotica kan inderdaad zorgen dat je last krijgt van (terugkerende) vaginale infecties.
Ga naar je apotheker als je zo'n infectie voelt aankomen om Daktarincréme voor de vagina en maak je kuur af.
Naar mijn weten raak je inderdaad nooit meer die vaginale infectie kwijt,maar je raakt er met die créme zo vanaf en als je je goed voelt (niet oververmoeid/gestresst,geen periode van slechte weerstand/ziekte,geen antibioticakuren...)heb je geen enkele last van die infectie!!

Sterkte en vraag je apotheker eens om advies betreffende die créme ok?
Xx Ag

----------


## vlinderrrr

hoi
Ook ik heb hier altijd last van als ik antibiotica krijg. Ik vraag tegenwoordig standaard om een extra middeltje hiervoor bij de arts als ik het krijg voorgeschreven. 
Hier zijn goede middeltjes voor en het kan zodoende snel overgaan. 
succes!

----------


## Kizzy

> hoi
> Ook ik heb hier altijd last van als ik antibiotica krijg. Ik vraag tegenwoordig standaard om een extra middeltje hiervoor bij de arts als ik het krijg voorgeschreven. 
> Hier zijn goede middeltjes voor en het kan zodoende snel overgaan. 
> succes!


Hoi,

Ik ben ook zeer gevoelig aan vaginale infectie's, ik heb nu van mijn arts pilletjes gekregen die je vagnaal moet inbrengen, ik weet niet zojuist de naam maar ik dacht -flagyl- deze pilletjes bevatten goede bacterien die je lichaam nodig heeft, het is een kuur die je moet volgen telkens na de menstruatie!
Wel effe duidelijk vermelden dat je op de moment van de kuur geen infectie mag hebben, omdat de medicatie die je daarvoor gebruikt ook de goede bacterien dood, dus dan heeft het geen enkele zin!

Alvast veel succes!!
Kizzy :Smile:

----------


## Kizzy

sorry voor mijn gestuntel ben nog niet vertrouwd met de site!

Kizzy :Smile:

----------


## meiss

ik heb een maand geleden 2 keer een blaasontsteking gehad. Bij de tweede keer kreeg ik sterkere antibiotica met penniciline ofzo. Daarvan kreeg ik ook een vaginale infectie omdat de antibiotica zo sterk is dat het ook de goede bacterien dood in je lichaam.
Ik ben toen naar huisarts geweest en ik kreeg een ovule, zon wit ei wat je in je vagina meot inbrengen en een zalfje, en binnen 2 dagen was ik er vanaf :Smile: 

x

----------

